# Any one have bettas?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I want to get a betta but the last time I had one I was to young to do anything but feed it, and I kept it in a bowl, now I know sense I did the research those are the worst for them. I wanted to know if anyone has a betta if they could post a picture of the betta and your tank set up.  I love seeing tank set ups and different tanks so I can see ideas.


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a betta! His name is Snap. ^^ They are really cool and easy to take care of. I don't have a pic of my setup atm, but remind me and I'll send one soon.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I have one! At the moment he has no light so pics turn out awful but I'll try! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

